# Some (sort of) good news on the kappa-antagonist front



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm in the camp that thinks the endogenous opioid system is the most common likely culprit for most people's dp/dr (esp the version I have), and especially overstimulation of the kappa-receptor. Mauricio Sierra and other Depersonalization disorder researchers seem to agree there is some promise on this front. What has been frustrating is that only animal studies have been done on these drugs. Fortunately, a human study on one of them is about to begin:

http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01431586

It's the first human study of JDTic. Hopefully it turns out to be safe, effective, and something that can bring people a lot of relief soon. Plus, if it does work, it will speed up research on the other kappa-antagonists which will undoubtedly be a good thing as well.

Peace everyone,


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

californian said:


> I'm in the camp that thinks the endogenous opioid system is the most common likely culprit for most people's dp/dr (esp the version I have), and especially overstimulation of the kappa-receptor. Mauricio Sierra and other Depersonalization disorder researchers seem to agree there is some promise on this front. What has been frustrating is that only animal studies have been done on these drugs. Fortunately, a human study on one of them is about to begin:
> 
> http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01431586
> 
> ...


Or not so good news after all. I just saw that up at the top it says the study was recently cancelled due to "adverse events." Bummer.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

do you know if the study will start back up anytime soon?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard that an opiate antagonist called Nalmefene was coming out earlier this year. What drug was the study being done on?

I tried Naltrexone at 50 mg over the summer of 2010 with no results, but a side effect of low mood/depression.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

insaticiable said:


> I heard that an opiate antagonist called Nalmefene was coming out earlier this year. What drug was the study being done on?
> 
> I tried Naltrexone at 50 mg over the summer of 2010 with no results, but a side effect of low mood/depression.


Thanks for the info on your experiences with Naltrexone. It seems like it doesn't have dramatic enough kappa-antagonizing abilities, and probably mostly affects the mu- and delta- which we don't need being antagonized.

As for Nalmefene, it is out and being used in Europe, so if you happen to live there you might want to check it out. Unfortunately, it won't be sold yet in the states due to regulations requiring it to have to undergo generic competition within five years. In the EU this requirement is 10 years, so the European manufacturer is trying to maximize profits. I soooo love how health is an industry....


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

TammyG said:


> do you know if the study will start back up anytime soon?


No idea, I'm going to ask my neurologist if he can find out anything about it. The drug is JDTic and had shown longlasting effects in mice. Fortunately there are a number of other kappa-antagonists being developed, but still no human studies. We may have to wait a while, sadly.


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

californian said:


> I'm in the camp that thinks the endogenous opioid system is the most common likely culprit for most people's dp/dr (esp the version I have), and especially overstimulation of the kappa-receptor. Mauricio Sierra and other Depersonalization disorder researchers seem to agree there is some promise on this front. What has been frustrating is that only animal studies have been done on these drugs. Fortunately, a human study on one of them is about to begin:
> 
> http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01431586
> 
> ...


Dr. Donald F. Klein has recently added the endogenous opioid system to his "False Suffocation Alarm Theory" of Panic Disorder, so his research will be interesting to follow.
After 20 years of using only antidepressants, I find I've got to take 0.5 Klonopin every five days to be able to sleep well and not suffer from GAD symptoms. No DP or PD, though.


----------

